# My new Grammostola pulchra - Brazilian Black



## Mrchancellor87 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey!

Yesterday me and the missus went down to our local petshop to have a gander and get some crickets. 

After having a look at the Tarantulas and deciding I didnt want another OBT sling, I told an employee that I have been after a Grammostola pulchra. He tells me to wait there, walks off and comes back with a beaut. £20 including setup! I was chuffed, especially since I was looking at spending around £20 on a 3cm sling.

Winsauceeee... Also picked up the last of their A Metallica Slings 

Rehoming the Brazilian Black tonight.. If only I didn't have to go to work 

Heres some pics of them for you lot. Hope you enjoy


----------



## snasha_d (Jul 11, 2011)

That pulchra is absolutely gorgeous I'm in now going to be keeping an eye for one :flrt:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

you just got the deal of the century with your pulchra buy  very nice looking spider you have there  congrats


----------



## sarahsaz (Jun 1, 2011)

my god what a bargain! I thought when i paid £10 for my 2cm pulchra i got a bargain!


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow you got an amazing deal there !!!!!!!!! I love Pulchra but can't have them


----------



## Mrchancellor87 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks people! 

You all make me feel silly for 'umming and arrhhing' whether to buy the T for a good 10 minutes now! 

:whistling2:

Teeny, how come you cant have them?


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Wow that G. Pulchra is absolutely gorgeous, stunning spider :flrt:, congrats :no1:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

£20? Jesus that is a damn good deal, you can easily spend £50 on a _G. pulchra_ that size...



Mrchancellor87 said:


> Thanks people!
> 
> You all make me feel silly for 'umming and arrhhing' whether to buy the T for a good 10 minutes now!
> 
> ...


If I recall she's allergic to the the hairs on new worlds, can't keep anything with urticating hairs.


----------



## The Wanderer (Sep 14, 2007)

Beautiful pulchra and an amazing price especially for that size :no1: As you know they are very slow growing. I've had one for about 12 years which I bought as a juvenile. One of my favourite T's of all time.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I absolutely LOVE grammostola pulchra. There was a juvie in Dragon's Den in Newcastle for £18 I believe, which I didn't think was bad for shop prices. It wasn't a spiderling but it wasn't more than 5 or 6cm either. Stunning species!


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

KathyM said:


> I absolutely LOVE grammostola pulchra. There was a juvie in Dragon's Den in Newcastle for £18 I believe, which I didn't think was bad for shop prices. It wasn't a spiderling but it wasn't more than 5 or 6cm either. Stunning species!


I almost bought it last time I was there, wish I had now... Might swap him for some L.para slings if he's willing...


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I would have it in a heartbeat if I could get a day spare to get up there!


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

KathyM said:


> I would have it in a heartbeat if I could get a day spare to get up there!


The race is on now haha. I was gonna call in after work tomorrow to get a quick small faunarium and maybe go to Jesmond dene for some branches as they have them lying around everywhere :whistling2:

Are you local to there? I live around a mile away from High Heaton.


----------



## Mrchancellor87 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for the comments xD It really is a beaut .

Maybe too nice for the name 'Sex Panther' - " 60% of the Time, It Works Every Time".

**hopes for Anchorman fans**

12 years, that's lush!

I am unaware of the age and sex at the moment. I hope it's a female as it is such a dolice, lovely T - its unreal.... It's a bit clumbsy though :lol2:
Rehomed it last night. The enclosure it came in was too damp for my liking. No wonder it sat on its hide 24/7. :2thumb:

It's got a nice big tank to grow old in now.



The Wanderer said:


> Beautiful pulchra and an amazing price especially for that size :no1: As you know they are very slow growing. I've had one for about 12 years which I bought as a juvenile. One of my favourite T's of all time.


----------

